# 55g Lowtech updated 7/1/10 new plants!



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

So the tank was setup for a year and it was doing ok then Ich came in and wiped me out like a cheerleader on prom night. so i was left with 6 neons 







http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/enlender/DSCF1928.jpg" 
i know the tank looks like crap i didnt clean it after i moved lol

So i did a rescape and got some new fish and plants and even though i have a bad light and no co2 it seems to be slowly working
soo after the ich... 
3 juvie angels
3 otto cats
4 kribs
and 6 neons

Plants:
Lotus (unsure what kind)
Amazon sword
3x Jungle vail
dwarf Hairgrass 
java fern
java moss

Equipment
Ehiem Ecco 2334
All Glass 48" T8 

New Angels








new Kribs








































Right side of tank through shot


































































































































so i know i have 1 female krib but i think i might have a second let me know if anyone can spot a second one in the pics. 2 of the other 3 are def male

FTS


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

all these experts must be busy with all there tanks


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 23, 2010)

I would try to go back to something marginally similar to what you have in the first picture. The biggest problem I see is that both of your scapes look extremely planned, it makes them less appealing. I'd probably get a lot more sword plants and a couple small or medium sized pieces of driftwood. Attach some moss, anubias and java fern to the wood and you'll have a stunning tank.

Find a tank you really like and try to copy it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would recommend some crypts too. theyre fairly cheap and can stand low light or even crappy water and they come in green brown and red.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You got a QT tank to use from now on when getting in new fish, right? It would really suck for ich to take out all your fish all over again. :icon_frow

I think your hardscape needs some work, check out the "golden rule" at www.aquatic-eden.com

And then there's a good list of low-light plants to check through posted at the top of this forum. You're probably going to need to upgrade your light fixture if you want any stems to look good, though.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

my plan is to get a new light within a few months i am currently saveing for that and a nice little engagement ring so once i buy that i will be buying one of the catalina t5ho 48" hoods. I do have a QT tank now lol ich wasnt from adding fish it came when i didnt do a water change and my large angel got stressed and it started to show and then spread around.

my plan is for it to be a jungle like tank so im hopeing that the rocks on the right side will be hidden and just be a spot for my kribs to protect. the rocks on the left were just put in to see if the krib female was actually a female or just a colorful male.

im not sure what else to do for the rock placement to give the kribs a cave i dont want them digging alot and uprooting my plants.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

moved the scape a little what do you think?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I think that's a horrible picture!

You're looking a little sparse on hardscape and plants for that matter. I think you need some larger pieces of DW in there but, I love DW so I may be biased.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

what do you think i got some new plants in there and i also got some xmas moss


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

^ now thats much better!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely better.

I wouldn't get more plants till you upgrade your fixture, though. Those red plants you got probably won't make it without more light. Probably also need CO2 if they're Nesea...


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

the red plant on the back right side arent nesea they were sold as peruvensis i belive is how its spelt i used to have the little tag but i cant find it right now.

my roommates forced me to get that silly picture back ground i cant stand it but untill i get plants going in it i have to keep it


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

i need some suggestions on what to plant on the right side of the tank i want something that will grow to cover my equipment and im thinking something green instead of red or mabey red accents in it like rotilla of some sort


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

Well thanks to chad320 i have crypts in the mail should be getting them tomorrow so in preparation i removed my amazon swords and the moss from the rock. here is what it looks like now








i plan on putting the crypts around the rock on the right and along the back wall if it all works out.

Ok now i need some IDs...

























and this one


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

The first one is Ludwigia repens x arcuata. I'm not familiar with the second plant.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

first off thanks so much chad320!!! guy is a class act an helped me understand what i was getting from him as well as offering what he had to me 

well he sent me Cryptocoryne parva ,Wendtii green and red and bronze! so it was my first time with crypts and i like how they look now just waiting to see how much melts before it grows back. i also added a second Nertie snail to help with the tanks slight algae issues but they have been lessened by the adding of excel to my regiment.








all the crypts are placed on the right side of the tank.









FTS

and a shot of my 29g bow guppy tank. took the swords that were in the 55 and placed them in there.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

Update. i had to take out some of the branches on the side due to them rotting  but its a learning experience. i put in some anubias nana and petite in there and i really like how it looks. just need to get some java fern from my friend and then find a carpet plant untill i get my new light!


















I also just got myself a Co2 unit but not sure if ill use it on this tank yet or not


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

any criticisms ?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

looks good man its gonna look really schweet all filled in


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

im really supprised what i actually can grow in this tank. it only has a single i think its 54watt t8 bulb lol. it gets some sunlight on the right side of the tank where im haveing the most trouble with diatoms on the glass but the plants grow great there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you keep your lotus leaves trimmed (trim a few at a time, don't leave the plant without any leaves), you can "train" it to stay shorter.

Looking good!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> im really supprised what i actually can grow in this tank. it only has a single i think its 54watt t8 bulb lol.


 I was just recently shown the light(or lack there of). I don't know that I will be starting another tank with strong lighting. Nice tank.


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

what do you think is better training a lotus short or let it be a floating pad.with such little light im not sure if i can keep it short, i also plan to put java fern infront and possibly behind it not sure yet. but i will for sure put them in front to possibly block the roots. any suggestions on foreground?


----------



## enlender (Mar 23, 2010)

minor update well the temp here in CT got alittle out of control and i came home to a dead otto and a dead angel  no other casualties so far.water was at 88 and the angel that went had gotten into a decent fight the week prior so probly was week too


----------

